

Crowdsourcing Pictures of Sports Events? - bigsomar

Do you know of any good crowdsoucing picture sharing sites, e.g. for marathons.<p>This should be possible? Any ideas how to create this?
======
flexxaeon
If there is a specific hashtag for the event, you can try out my web app
Picsho <http://picsho.com>

------
bigsomar
What are the image scanning(Text/Numbers) solutions can i use for my project?

